# What are the best recordings of the symphonies of Bruckner?



## Guest

I have embarked upon a journey of the music of more-difficult-than-Mahler of Bruckner. I have heard the fifth, third and ninth. Out of these, the ninth and fifth are excellent while third remains a tad bid undiscovered[It is Bruckner after all!]

I currently own the symphony cycles by:
Celibidache [3 to 9]
Barenboim
Karajan [6 to 9; I dont have too many MBs to download the first five]

Out of these, Karajan's ninth is by far the best one!

So, what is the best symphony cycle according to you? What are the best recordings of the symphonies?


----------



## bigshot

I really like Gunther Wand. There is a DVD series that has been discounted around the net heavily that is very good.


----------



## Mahlerian

karajan said:


> I have embarked upon a journey of the music of more-difficult-than-Mahler of Bruckner. I have heard the fifth, third and ninth. Out of these, the ninth and fifth are excellent while third remains a tad bid undiscovered[It is Bruckner after all!]


Go for an 1873 3rd (Tintner or Young). Any other version is next-to-worthless in its mutilation of the score.

And I found Bruckner easier to get into than Mahler, but tastes vary.


----------



## Guest

Bump! Bump!


----------



## Guest

Tintner on Naxos is a great, budget Bruckner cycle, and includes all of them. Not my favorite for some individual symphonies, but a good all around cycle.

Try No. 4. Celibidache's is a performance not to be missed, but try others as well. As someone else already said, I really like the Gunter Wand recording on RCA with the Berlin Philharmonic.

I also really enjoy the 9th, and Harnoncourt's recording on RCA is an excellent one.

For the 6th, I recommend getting Klemperer's recording on EMI.

Those are the ones that stand out to me.


----------



## jtbell

You might consider one of Jochum's two cycles: in Dresden on EMI (I have this one) or Brilliant Classics, or in Berlin and Munich on DG.


----------



## joen_cph

As said before, there´s a huge difference between tempi etc. of the Celibidache DG and the Celibidache ÈMI. The DG set tends to be faster and more contrastsful. The 4th is illustrative in this respect. Overall, I prefer the DG, though for instance the EMI 6 is good.


----------

